# Die casting alloy



## la chiruza

Buenos días, alguien me podría ayudar a traducir esta frase? Puede ser "la aleación por fundición a presión"
Muchas gracias


----------



## ILT

Aleación para moldeado a presión.


----------



## la chiruza

Mil gracias, no tenía ni idea de como interpretarlo, ya que de mecánica mmmmmmmmm voy fatal. Te lo agradezco


----------



## salarmenmx

Chiruza:
Siento que falta màs contexto. Cuàl es la palabra principal (núcleo), y cuáles los modificadores (adjetivos)? Estamos hablando de la *aleaciòn* para moldeado a presión, o estamos hablando del *dado (*pieza que sirve para troquelar), fabricado a base de una aleaciòn de fundiciòn?
Saludos
SAM


----------



## la chiruza

hola Sam
hablamos de la aleación para moldeado a presión (bueno eso creo), se trata de la industria automotriz. 
la oración completa es: ...drawing callouts for light silicon-copper aluminum pressure die casting alloy.
Si puedes ayudarme con la oración completa, chapó.
Gracias
Kay


----------



## salarmenmx

Chiruza:
Me temo que no podré serte de mucha ayuda. Aún cuando de alguna manera estoy familiarizado con ciertos proceso industriales, y algunas máquinas y sus partes, cuando enfrento esas largas cadenas de sustantivos sin preposiciones, me pierdo, y ya no sé si estamos hablando de:

"Dados para estampar aleaciones ligeras a base de silicio-cobre aluminio", o de 

"Aleaciòn ligera a base de silicio-cobre-aluminio para dados de estampado" 

(el moldeado a presión, en la industria automotriz, se conoce como "estampado", al menos en México), o de .... 

(qué será lo ligero: el cobre, el aluminio, el silicio?; Será silicato de aluminio?) 

No es mi intención confundirte. Tal vez, expresarte nada más que comprendo muy bien cómo has de sentirte con textos tan complicados.En este foro existen colegas con la experiencia necesaria para orientarte mucho mejor que yo. Mucha suerte!!! 

Saúl


----------



## la chiruza

Saúl
me ayudas muchísimo, yo tbn me pierdo en esas cadenas pero tu puesta en contexto me ayuda ya que de este tema no controlo nada. Si lo resuelvo rápido te lo paso a ver que opinás.
Gracias
Kay


----------



## victor35ma

Die casting alloy = Aleación de metal o hierro fundido o moldeado. Positivo que se conoce como aleacion de hierro fundido.

Die casting dies = Moldes para aleaciones de hierro fundido.

drawing call outs = son aquellos  pequeños notas informativas que se encuentran en los planos de diseño o esquemáticos con el propósito de  ahondar o aumentar en detalles he información. Yo les nombro   “llamados”   que son diferentes de aquellos que todos conocemos como detalles (ejemplo: detalle A o anexos A).

El nombre de la aleacion no se como decirla al espanol.


----------



## la chiruza

Hola Víctor, gracias por tu colaboración, al mencionar el plano de diseño me resolviste la frase, era la relación que me faltaba.
Saludos


----------



## jalibusa

Die casting alloy = "aleación de antimonio" o "zamac" o "mazak" según el país. Es el material con que se fabrica p.ej. los carburadores.


----------



## jalibusa

light silicon-copper aluminum pressure die casting alloy: aleación liviana de cobre-silicio-aluminio para moldeado por inyección.


----------



## tazx

No estoy seguro, corregidme si no es correcto, pero "pressure die" me suena a lo que en español (ES) llamamos "extrusión" (habitual en la producción de aleaciones de aluminio)


----------



## jalibusa

Es que en este caso es die-casting by pressure, o sea que "die" aquí es "molde" o "cavidad de moldeado" y en otras aplicaciones puede ser "extruding die", "punching die", "threading die" etc.


----------



## enricm

jalibusa said:


> light silicon-copper aluminum pressure die casting alloy: aleación liviana de cobre-silicio-aluminio para moldeado por inyección.


light silicon-copper aluminum : Aleación ligera de aluminio-silicio-cobre. Es una de las más utilizadas en la industria de la fundición inyectada (fundición a alta presión), y sobre todo la Al-9%Si-3%Cu, obtenida de material reciclado.


----------



## enricm

tazx said:


> No estoy seguro, corregidme si no es correcto, pero "pressure die" me suena a lo que en español (ES) llamamos "extrusión" (habitual en la producción de aleaciones de aluminio)



"Die" se utiliza para designar el molde, en el caso de la fundición, o la matriz o estampa, en el caso de la deformación plástica (forja). "Die casting" se refiere a la fundición en molde metálico, y "pressure die casting" se traduciría como fundición inyectada, o fundición a alta presión.


----------

